# SMS-Spam (83083,66677)



## thepolice (12 Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wer hat detaillierte Beweise für SMS-Spam zu den Kurzwahlnummern:
66677, 84334, 83083? Schreibt mir, welchen Ärger ihr damit hattet, wo ihr die Anzeigen gefunden habt, usw. Gut wäre, wenn sich jemand melden würde, der evtl. einen Brief bekommen hat (mit Bild und Handynummer) oder wenn jemand auf eine PKW Anzeige reingefallen ist, wodurch er nun zugespamt wird von dieser Firma. Bin für jede Reaktion dankbar.
Schreibt bitte an: [...] pder Privatnachricht.

P.S. Die Firma Fine-net bzw. Best-Net aus Harrislee hat das Fass ohne boden der Sendung Bizz erhalten!!!

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam (83083,66677)*



			
				thepolice schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wer hat detaillierte Beweise für SMS-Spam zu den Kurzwahlnummern:
> 66677, 84334, 83083? Schreibt mir, welchen Ärger ihr damit hattet, wo ihr die Anzeigen gefunden habt, usw. Gut wäre, wenn sich jemand melden würde, der evtl. einen Brief bekommen hat (mit Bild und Handynummer) oder wenn jemand auf eine PKW Anzeige reingefallen ist, wodurch er nun zugespamt wird von dieser Firma. Bin für jede Reaktion dankbar.
> ...


 hallo habe einen Brief erhalten mit Bild und Handynummer das ich noch habe. Mir wurde ständig ein Treffen versprochen auf das ich reingefallen bin. Mittlerweile bin ich über 1000 Euro los. Sowas gahört bestraft


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam (83083,66677)*

Leider bin ich auch auf die Nummer 83083 reingefallen. Habe eine Anzeige aufgegeben auf die ich einen Brief erhalten habe mit Bild und Handynummer mir wurde ein treffen versprochen mittlerweile kam ich auf über 1000 euro. Wäre nett wenn mir einer helfen kann. *****@freenet.de

_Email addi gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php



*Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.*

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam (83083,66677)*

Hallo,
ich bekomme seit ca. 2 Wochen ständig Spam-SMS von 66677 zugeschickt.
Woher diese meine Nummer haben, ist mir unklar.

Gruß, M.W.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam (83083,66677)*

hallo! 
ich habe auf einer eigentlich seriösen flirt website, wo ich seit monaten mitglied bin, eine anzeige einer süssen dame gefunden. habe drauf geantwortet und in der ersten antwort der dame kam die frage, ob wir telefonnummern tauschen sollen. ich war an dem tag nicht ganz aufmerksam und habe meine nummer gegeben, eine stunde später fing's an mit den sms. habe bis jetzt nur zwei sms verschickt, um zu testen, ob die antwort "nein" oder "stopp" wie versprochen das spamming aufhört... natürlich nicht. 
weiss jemand, wie man das stoppen kann?
F


----------



## stefanomh (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam (83083,66677)*

ich bekom auch diese [ edit ]  am einen  tag hab ich 100 sms von 66677 bekommen wie löch ich sie?


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam (83083,66677)*



stefanomh schrieb:


> ich bekom auch diese [ edit ]  am einen  tag hab ich 100 sms von 66677 bekommen wie löch ich sie?



Im Ordner SMS auf löschen drücken.

HtH

Gruß


----------



## stefanomh (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam (83083,66677)*

ich hab immer das gelöscht aber es geht immer weiter heute auch schon wieder:-(


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam (83083,66677)*



stefanomh schrieb:


> ich hab immer das gelöscht aber es geht immer weiter heute auch schon wieder:-(


Die Kurzwahl gehört wohl zu Carmunity. Auf deren Webseite kann man seine eigene Nummer sperren lassen. Zumindest kommen dann vermutlich keine neuen SMS mehr.


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam (83083,66677)*

@ stefanoxman, nimm halt eine Suchmaschine und gib dort Carmunity ein. Die ersten Treffer führen zur *com und *de Seite. Im Supportbereich, ganz oben, kann man seine Nummer zur Sperrung eintragen. Ob das was bringt, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Könnte genau so gut auch noch mehr SMSen bedeuten, da man so günstig an eine taugliche Nummer kommt.


----------



## stefanoxman (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: SMS-Spam (83083,66677)*

danke für diesen rat!!!


----------

